# Who's  1000 Post!!!!



## alc112

CONGRATULATIONS DANIEL

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## cuchuflete

He dunit!!!!!

Who?

Yes, Who!

Who's Who?

Precisely!
*Whodunit!!!!!*


 *Well done Whodunit!!*

congrats,
cuchu​ 
​


----------



## araceli

*¡felicitaciones Whodunit!*


----------



## te gato

!!! CONGRATULATIONS !!!

ON

1000

POSTS​Way to go!!

BTW..I didn't do it
Whodunit!!

te gato


----------



## VenusEnvy

Who: Thanks for all of the help. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Whodunit

Thanks to all of you. Now I'm also a member of the "milestoners". And thanks to Alexis who started this thread.



			
				te gato said:
			
		

> BTW..I didn't do it
> Whodunit!!



No? Who else then???


----------



## Whodunit

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Who: Thanks for all of the help. Keep up the good work!



BTW: Congratulations to *YOUR* 1000s, I forgot to join your "milestone thread".


----------



## alc112

whodunit said:
			
		

> Thanks to all of you. Now I'm also a member of the "milestoners". And thanks to Alexis who started this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> No? Who else then???


 
Oh
You're welcome. It's the least I could have done for you (Thanks Masood for the translation)
Great work


----------



## Artrella

Glückwünsche auf deinen ersten wundervollen und intelligenten 1000 Pfosten Daniel!!! Dank für deine freundliche Hilfe!!!    ​
ok, ok !! du kanst mir corrigieren!!


----------



## pinkpanter

¡Muchas felicitaciones!


----------



## Like an Angel

Felicitaciones!!!!!!


----------



## Whodunit

Artrella said:
			
		

> Glückwünsche auf deinen ersten wundervollen und intelligenten 1000 Pfosten Daniel!!! Dank für deine freundliche Hilfe!!!    ​
> ok, ok !! du kanst mich corrigieren!!



I don't need to correct you, unless you want me to look at totally detailed. We say '1000 Posts' in German, but thank you very much for the efforts.


----------



## ITA

gratulieren mein Freund!!!!  siempre dispuesto a ayudar por eso    Viele Danke!!!


----------



## Artrella

whodunit said:
			
		

> I don't need to correct you, unless you want me to look at totally detailed. We say '1000 Posts' in German, but thank you very much for the efforts.




Yes!!! Yes!!! Yes!!! That is *OUR* Who!!!!  Thanks my friend!!!


----------



## timpeac

Well done whodunit.


----------



## Sharon

*CONGRATULATIONS, Whodunit!!*


----------



## Brasiliana

Congratulations not only for your 1000 posts but also for speaking so many languages. Ahem... what do you think about Portuguese?! ehehe, just a joke ;-)
Hughs


----------



## Whodunit

Thank you all again. I'm really impressed...



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Yes!!! Yes!!! Yes!!! That is OUR Who!!!! Thanks my friend!!!



Am I your friend or a friend of yours?   



			
				Brasiliana said:
			
		

> Congratulations not only for your 1000 posts but also for speaking so many languages. Ahem... what do you think about Portuguese?! ehehe, just a joke ;-)
> Hughs



I don't speak all the below-mentioned languages at all. Only German, English and a bit French. If I'd speak Portuguese, I'd be glad, but at the moment, I've no time to study it.


----------



## alc112

whodunit said:
			
		

> Thank you all again. I'm really impressed...
> 
> 
> 
> Am I your friend or a friend of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't speak all the below-mentioned languages at all. Only German, English and a bit French. If I'd speak Portuguese, I'd be glad, but at the moment, I've no time to study it.


 
Is your hoby study languages?
When will you post a photo of you?


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Is your hoby study languages?



Isn't that the hobby of all the foreros in this forum?



> When will you post a photo of you?



I tried to post one but it was very small. I can try it again. Please wait.


----------



## alc112

whodunit said:
			
		

> Isn't that the hobby of all the foreros in this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to post one but it was very small. I can try it again. Please wait.


 
YOu're too young to know lots of languages!!!
I'd like to study Italian but i don't have time and don't know where to study it.


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> YOu're too young to know lots of languages!!!
> I'd like to study Italian but i don't have time and don't know where to study it.



Of course, WE're still to young to know so many languages. It would be very good if we'd know three languages at our age.


----------



## Lancel0t

Whodunit, though it is very late, I still would like to express my congratulations for reaching your 1000th post and thanks for all your help.


----------



## abc

who,

My admirations!


----------

